# Show us your: Forgotten Reps / Reps you would like to see more of or in captivity



## Newts (Feb 19, 2016)

I agree with @BredliFreak for the Delmas, and I personally would love to see some more Pygopus. The common scaly-foot, especially with the variety of colours it can be, is gorgeous and would make a very interesting animal to own ("thrives on banana in captivity" -Cogger 2014). Also think Peron's tree frog looks and sounds fantastic and would be fairly cheap to keep as it doesn't require heating.

Would have thought gillen's monitors would be more common too, but maybe ackies fill the market niche well enough already? Plus there needs to be more Strophurus and leaf-tailed geckos around.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 19, 2016)

As stated above ( in the title):

If you want to state what you would like to see in captivity bear in mind: provide reasons and no exotics please. If it is australian territiory e.g Christmas island it counts

IMO I think delmas are underrated, they are beautiful and active little creatures. They are fairly easy to care for and some species don't require heating (delma inornata or impar). 

I would personally like to see more of the smaller animals in captivity. Some of the skinks and geckos are really cool. Ctenotus in particular


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Feb 19, 2016)

Pure "wild-type" Carpets. 

Adam


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Lol. What do you define as wild-type? Carpets are highly variable, even for locale pure animals. I assume your talking about locale specific animals.

There are a fair amount of breeders who breed them, you need to know where to find them.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes, I was referring to pure locality specific animals, though even still, my post was a little tongue-in-cheek. And you're right; there is still pure breeders out there, but with the current popularity of mixed, jags, morphs, etc. they seem to be getting fewer and fewer.

Adam


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

I agree newts, I'm not sure how u posted above me lol. The only trouble I would see with perons is that if they were WC for some reason, they are immune to chytrid (or so I have been told) and so you would never know if they were infected.

All frogs except GTF are totally underrated. I am lucky enough to live near a wild population of Golden bell frogs, and it would be great to see more of these in captivity.

Eastern beardies are forgotten, they can be kept outside and have as much personality as centrals.


----------



## Newts (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah what the hell why is my post on top


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Tis the work of the illuminati:lol:


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 20, 2016)

I'd love to see some jewelled geckos(not the velvet ones)


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah princessparrot, I think Rocket has some, but we can't keep them in Canberra (damn Canberra licensing)

Im curious, are Delma impar in captivity? They are on the NSW license list


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 26, 2016)

more small and medium sized skinks ....


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

KON, I would definitely agree.

Gehyra would make great geckos, some of the colours in this genus are spectacular!


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 27, 2016)

Gillens, brevicauda and storrs monitors. Pretty much any legless lizards (all are pretty hard to cond by). Earless dragons, long nosed dragon, ctenophorus sp (as well as other small arid dragons). Pretty much all frogs other then GTF. The two things I want to see less of is bearded dragons and carpet pythons... The market is completely flooded with beardeds and carpet pythons to the point where I can buy a baby carpet python for $30 at auction and a bearded for $50 from a pet store... All those carpets and beardeds push other species out of the market which is why many are becoming harder and harder to obtain.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 27, 2016)

It's not a completely bad thing. If "entry" reptiles like beardies and carpets are more affordable, more people are going to get into the hobby. And I know it's not true of everyone, but a lot of them will then go on to own other reptiles as well.


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeh but even entry level reptiles are getting pushed out. I haven't seen a pet store selling a blue tongue or an ackie (I count ackies as entry level even though they are monitors) for a while (a good 12 months and I regularly walk into a pet store).


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 27, 2016)

True. Once blue tongues and sleepys were the starter lizards of choice, whether bought or caught. 
Now every kid wants a beardie, or a python.


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 27, 2016)

Thats because thats about all thats availble to them. Again flooded market. I only had a choice out of bearded or childrens python when I started, though the market wasn't so flooded... I think parents also limit a childs options to what thye can have. Obviously they can't have a $500 giant monitor lizard or a $1000 GTP but I don't think parents realise the vast amount of options there are as entry level reptiles.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 27, 2016)

Very hard to find legit captive bred skinks other than bluetongues, shinglebacks, cunninghams , all great skinks but really would be nice to see more people breeding 
Rainbow Skinks
Sheoak Skinks
Water skinks (by far my favourate ! I really miss Wriggles)
brown garden and delicate skinks (heaps of these and water skinks in my garden and under my house === very inquisitive and cheaky as !!!)
3 lined skinks (had heaps of these in my school play-ground and gardens as a kid)
red throated skinks
pink tongued skinks 
just to name a few of the smaller , and potentially very good skinks to have as pets.

Little wonder why people are so tempted to take lizards from the wild to keep as pets. Yes , as a child I did that, way back in the 60s and 70s. I'm betting many on this site did it was and still is very much a little boys' and tomboys' thing I think , some might still take from the wild to add to their personal collections (even if this is strictly verboten.)

I suspect while there is a lot more money to be made in reptiles who produce large clutches each year , and people are more interested in making money and producing morphs (who attract big $ each) these interesting and wonderful smaller lizards will never get a look in and will remain rare to find as captive bred specimens and breeding colonies.
Frogs are good pets too.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Some good suggestions going on here

I find blue tongues to be most common in Canberran pet stores, due to their ease of care. (Don't require hot basking spots or live food) Blotchies in general are highly underrated.

I would like to see Mt Carbine stimsons in captivity. Probably the most beautiful snake IN THE WORLD.

- - - Updated - - -

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/euprepiosaur/23115629893/

Hope I'm allowed to put in this link, but it shows a great example


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 27, 2016)

NikGeee is or was keeping and breeding a few of those smaller skinks. I hope he still does lol


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Actually there are a few small skink locales and colour morphs with big clutches, I wonder why they aren't more common.

Anyone with pics of underrated animals please share


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 27, 2016)

Does it really matter what's common, what's rare, what's cheapest, what's the most expensive, and what has the most colour morphs? At the end of the day, it's about what species are best suited to you, and what species you are most passionate about.


----------

